

Microsoft has failed - mtgx
http://semiaccurate.com/2012/11/14/microsoft-has-failed/

======
robodale
This is an article similar to the "Microsoft has missed the Internet Boat"
articles announcing MS is a dead-man-walking since they were caught behind in
the Internet boom of the mid-late 90's. Then they dominated the market and
won.

------
w009adg
Given that my only MS product is a XBox 360, I think this guy is the
equivalent to the "World is Ending" guys you see on the street.

------
chucknelson
A little dramatic. No mention of how, once in desktop mode, Windows 8 acts
almost exactly like Windows 7?

